# Make cotton hair look silky?



## moniq1231

Bree has such cottony fluffy hair. I wish it were more silky and not so poofy. I use regular Pet Silk shampoo and conditioner, Quicker Slicker after her shower and blow dry her hair. She gets bathed once a week sometimes every two weeks. I don't know what else to try. I want her hair to look nicer. I brush her hair as often as I can. Usually every 1-3 days. She still gets mats and her hair just looks messy and big all the time! What do I do? :smilie_tischkante:

Ps. I searched the forums for similar questions and answers but nothing seemed to really answer my question so if you read this question somewhere else, sorry for the repeat!:blush:


----------



## The A Team

I feel you pain. Ava's hair is cottony also. I've tried everything that anyone has advised. But I believe each dogs hair is different, the same as people's hair is different. One day you'll find the secret.....ahem....then let me in on it....and I'll do the same! :thumbsup:

At the moment I'm using Pure Paws reconstructing shampoo, I've used the pure paws conditioner but I'm almost thinking that just plain old Tresemme' moisturizing conditioner (for people) is working better. I mix it with water but don't rinse it all out. It's still not right, but I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## michellerobison

My Emily is a cotton ball too. I put a little olive oil in the shampoo,it seems to help. I also spray a little olive oil spray,very lightly and use a flat iron and she looks best that way. The flat iron and a little olive oil spray from the black hair care isle works the absolute best. It's in a green can ,it says Organic root stimulator on the top. I use it on my hair too. It helps a lot on matting too It won't discolour hair,when used w/ heat of a flat iron,like many products can do.

If you don't want to flat iron, just use it when almost dry and comb through and hit it w/ the hair dryer to straighten out the hair more and it helps.They won't look stringy either since it's a light spray.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I have to treat Madison's hair as I do my own - Joico shampoo and conditioner, blow dry, then after a couple of hours I use Chi Iron Guard and my Chi flat iron. That keeps her hair straight and silky until the next humid day. She's very good about it and stands perfectly still. I use clips to hold up the layers and iron from the bottom up. My friends think I'm nuts, but she is my little girl! My Barbie-Dog!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Start out with a good conditioner & shampoo. I prefer Pantene Ice, Natures Specialty or Les Pooch. (I got Pure Paws in my goody bag which I want to try)

When Mia is going out somewhere special or when Bella's hair is just to much to handle (that girl has hair!) I pull out the straightening iron! After this weekend's show I notice almost everyone showing has a straightening iron for their fluff.

I have a child size looking one I use on them. You just need to be careful on how you use it. It gets very hot and you can't get to close to their skin.


----------



## Maltsnme

The A Team said:


> I feel you pain. Ava's hair is cottony also. I've tried everything that anyone has advised. But I believe each dogs hair is different, the same as people's hair is different. One day you'll find the secret.....ahem....then let me in on it....and I'll do the same! :thumbsup:
> 
> At the moment I'm using Pure Paws reconstructing shampoo, I've used the pure paws conditioner but I'm almost thinking that just plain old Tresemme' moisturizing conditioner (for people) is working better. I mix it with water but don't rinse it all out. It's still not right, but I'm moving in the right direction.


You are on the right track!!! NOW ad in PurePaws Silk Cream to that conditioner. OR get their oatmeal, both shampoo and conditioner and use with the silk. Mix in 2T of conditioner and 1tsp of the silk.. I use a 1/2 gal jug, HOT water in the bottom, let it sit while shampooing, then add in warm to make jug all warm, not hot. Then plug up sink...pour over dog, depending on how big your sink is, add in a bit more water...enough so that when you get a cup you can dip up at least 1/2 of the cupful and then start pouring cup after cup over your dog.... mmmm, about 5min. voila. I think you will be happier with your coat. 

I mean, you aren't going to change a genetically manufactured cotton coat to silk )) BUT, this will help. Indi has a cotton coat and her legs are kept long. this regiment really makes her leg hair silky and her cotton body hair is silkier.  

warning: silk cream is expensive!!!


----------



## Johita

Oh gosh! Aolani's hair is the same. He recently got a shorter cut but as it grows in he's looking more like a bichon frise - he's soooo fluffy but soft.


----------



## sandyb

My Malt had very silky fur until she turned one in April. I don't know if her coat changed due to her age or the weather changing. In any event, I just used Pure Paws Oatmeal shampoo and used the silk. I left the silk (diluted) on her for the 2 - 3 minutes as recommended, then rinsed out. Her mats were very easy to brush out with a pin brush and today, one day after her bath, her fur is still very silky and not matted. I don't know how long this will last. I also tried to hot iron her and she looked great.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Nikki has very soft, cottony hair. I rub a little pure Shea Butter in my hands and rub down her hair before blow drying.


----------



## Katkoota

Snowy's coat is silky. But Crystal has a cottony coat.


----------



## jodublin

i would try a 2 in 1 shampoo and a leave in conditioner spray ie coconut oil . rinse with lots of filtered water .


----------



## maltlovereileen

Depending on how cottony the coat is you will only get so far with product. Daisy's is silky and straight, but Pip's is very cottony (almost like a Bichon). For her, even though product makes it very soft, it will always wave out and grows out straighter making her look like a fatty. So I just have to keep her in a shorter puppy cut. Your baby is adorable


----------



## jodublin

Eileen ,i've 5 malts some of mine also tend to be a little cottony a .i think the spray i'm using at the moment is brilliant its boots coconut and almond oil .only costs a few euro so i use it every day before i brush p.m me i can send you a bottle .


----------



## maltlovereileen

Oh Jo, you are the sweetest doll baby ever!!! How thoughtful and considerate...


----------



## Maltsnme

sandyb said:


> My Malt had very silky fur until she turned one in April. I don't know if her coat changed due to her age or the weather changing. In any event, I just used Pure Paws Oatmeal shampoo and used the silk. I left the silk (diluted) on her for the 2 - 3 minutes as recommended, then rinsed out. Her mats were very easy to brush out with a pin brush and today, one day after her bath, her fur is still very silky and not matted. I don't know how long this will last. I also tried to hot iron her and she looked great.


Isn't that silk to die for!!! worth its weight in GOLD! :thumbsup:


----------



## casa verde maltese

While not the solution I would recommend. Atticus' puppy coat was rather cottony and most certainly rugby's was. When Atticus was rescued from his adventure we had him and then rugby cut down and when their coats started ti grow in again they were much silkier. Fluke?? Me having more experince growing out and maintaining a coat? Or getting rid of the remanents of the puppy coat, I don't know. But both dogs have a nice texture to their coats.


----------



## moniq1231

Wow I'm overjoyed at the responses I got. Thanks so much every one. I'm going to try all your suggestions. Im desperate. My poor baby looks so unkept at times and thats not the case at all! My boyfriend even comments on how much I buy for her... haha :chili:


----------



## Pure Paws

I just wanted to make suggustion to anyone that is using a flat iron. We suggust that to protect the coat from heat damage it is a good idea to use something like our Finishing Spray or Ultra Shine Spray. You can either spray the coat directly or spray your brush and apply it to the coat, then use your flat iron.


----------



## wooflife

Izzy has a bad curly cottony coat. The Pure Paws Oatmeal Shampoo, Oatmeal conditioner, and Ultra Silk in combination is working well for us bathing weekly. Any one of the three with out the others doesn't work as well for us.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

For me personally, I would only use oil products as a very LAST resort because sometimes you can wind up with a huge matted mess on your hands if the coat becomes dependent on the oil and you decide to try something different and yes i speak from experience, LOL! Good thing I was already planning on cutting the coat down but it was a mess. 

So if it were me, I'd try some of the other solutions before trying oil. If a coat is truly cottony, unfortunately there isn't a true miracle cure to make the coat silky. 

A flat iron definitely helps create a silkier finish, especially on a coat that can be poofy. Let us know what you find that helps!


----------



## moniq1231

I'm thinking of trying the oil in the shampoo and I bought the Ultra Silk cream conditioner (still waiting for it to arrive in the mail) but I'm reluctant to buy MORE products because I've already bought so much Petsilk and I dont want it to go to waste because they were pricey! I do love the Quicker Slicker as it makes her hair soft but its so puffy. I did try flat ironing it but oddly enough, it made No difference and I have a CHI ! :blink: I'll keep you guys posted if I discover a miracle!!:w00t:


----------



## Maltsnme

moniq1231 said:


> I'm thinking of trying the oil in the shampoo and I bought the Ultra Silk cream conditioner (still waiting for it to arrive in the mail) but I'm reluctant to buy MORE products because I've already bought so much Petsilk and I dont want it to go to waste because they were pricey! I do love the Quicker Slicker as it makes her hair soft but its so puffy. I did try flat ironing it but oddly enough, it made No difference and I have a CHI ! :blink: I'll keep you guys posted if I discover a miracle!!:w00t:


 
If it is "puffy" you might have made it too soft. try the silk cream. do you have the ultra conditioner? you should mix them together.


----------



## moniq1231

maltsnme said:


> If it is "puffy" you might have made it too soft. try the silk cream. do you have the ultra conditioner? you should mix them together.



I dont have the ultra conditioner just have the ultra cream ordered. Do you think it would work if I mix the ultra cream with my Petsilk conditioner??


----------



## Maltsnme

moniq1231 said:


> I dont have the ultra conditioner just have the ultra cream ordered. Do you think it would work if I mix the ultra cream with my Petsilk conditioner??


You mean you have the Silk Cream ordered.. right? You would mix that in with Pure Paws Ultra conditioner...but you could try the petsilk. Problem is, if you ARE making the coat too soft, the silk cream added to teh petsilk may make it worse. you have to decide if you are making the coat too soft or if the coat is cottony/dry. therein lies the issue and that is how you decide which shampoos to use.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

moniq1231 said:


> I dont have the ultra conditioner just have the ultra cream ordered. Do you think it would work if I mix the ultra cream with my Petsilk conditioner??





maltsnme said:


> You mean you have the Silk Cream ordered.. right? You would mix that in with Pure Paws Ultra conditioner...but you could try the petsilk. Problem is, if you ARE making the coat too soft, the silk cream added to teh petsilk may make it worse. you have to decide if you are making the coat too soft or if the coat is cottony/dry. therein lies the issue and that is how you decide which shampoos to use.


Just be sure you are using the Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner along with the Silk Cream and not the Ultra Deep Conditioner. The Ultra Deep is for wire coated breeds and will not give you desired results. And if the coat may be too soft, don't use the Oatmeal Shampoo and Oatmeal Conditioner. It is more moisturizing.

I don't know if you saw the thread I started in the Vendor Section when I made the announcement that I was bringing in the Pure Paws line, but this is the formula that I have found works best for my 2. After trying these ratios, you can then choose to make them stronger or weaker, depending on your Malts hair.:thumbsup:

*Shampoo:*
Reconstructing or Oatmeal at a 50/50 dilution ratio.

*Condition:*
1 ounce Ultra Moisturizing or Oatmeal Conditioner
1 ounce Ultra Silk Cream
2-4 ounces of warm water. (You'll be able to determine if you want it weaker or stronger for next the next bath. When using previously mixed up conditioners, remember to warm it up first because all the conditioners are heat activated.

The longer you can allow the conditioners to set on the coat, the better the results. Sometimes I like to take a warm towel from the dryer and wrap them in that while the conditioner is setting. Remember to use tepid to cool water for the final rinse to seal the hair shaft.

*Drying:*
When the hair is almost dry while using your pin brush and stretch drying, spray a very light mist of the Ultra Shine Spray and finish drying. The Ultra Shine Spray protects the hair from heating elements and gives a nice shine to the coat. It's what I use for daily brushing and combing and is great as a detangler. I've gotten some pretty nasty matts out of customers dogs really easily with it.

The reason I really love the combination of the Ultra Moisturizing or Oatmeal Conditioner with the Ultra Silk Cream is that they both do different things. The Oatmeal and Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner really is all you need if you don't want to add the Silk. But by adding the Silk, it gives the hair a glossy sheen and a wonderful texture. It also helps to get matts out if there are any before the bath. I really think the Silk in conjunction with the conditioners is perfect for the Maltese coat in giving it the texture, silkiness, sheen, and helps prevent both 'poufy-ness' and aides in getting a straighter coat. With a really curly coat, you need to use more of the Silk to get the hair to straighten.

I go to Sally's beauty supply and pick up their hair coloring mixing bottles. They run about $1.25 I think. They have ounce marks on the bottle and a pointed tip on the lid that makes applying the shampoo and conditioner really easy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maltsnme

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just be sure you are using the Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner along with the Silk Cream and not the Ultra Deep Conditioner. The Ultra Deep is for wire coated breeds and will not give you desired results. And if the coat may be too soft, don't use the Oatmeal Shampoo and Oatmeal Conditioner. It is more moisturizing.
> 
> I don't know if you saw the thread I started in the Vendor Section when I made the announcement that I was bringing in the Pure Paws line, but this is the formula that I have found works best for my 2. After trying these ratios, you can then choose to make them stronger or weaker, depending on your Malts hair.:thumbsup:
> 
> *Shampoo:*
> Reconstructing or Oatmeal at a 50/50 dilution ratio.
> 
> *Condition:*
> 1 ounce Ultra Moisturizing or Oatmeal Conditioner
> 1 ounce Ultra Silk Cream
> 2-4 ounces of warm water. (You'll be able to determine if you want it weaker or stronger for next the next bath. When using previously mixed up conditioners, remember to warm it up first because all the conditioners are heat activated.
> 
> The longer you can allow the conditioners to set on the coat, the better the results. Sometimes I like to take a warm towel from the dryer and wrap them in that while the conditioner is setting. Remember to use tepid to cool water for the final rinse to seal the hair shaft.
> 
> *Drying:*
> When the hair is almost dry while using your pin brush and stretch drying, spray a very light mist of the Ultra Shine Spray and finish drying. The Ultra Shine Spray protects the hair from heating elements and gives a nice shine to the coat. It's what I use for daily brushing and combing and is great as a detangler. I've gotten some pretty nasty matts out of customers dogs really easily with it.
> 
> The reason I really love the combination of the Ultra Moisturizing or Oatmeal Conditioner with the Ultra Silk Cream is that they both do different things. The Oatmeal and Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner really is all you need if you don't want to add the Silk. But by adding the Silk, it gives the hair a glossy sheen and a wonderful texture. It also helps to get matts out if there are any before the bath. I really think the Silk in conjunction with the conditioners is perfect for the Maltese coat in giving it the texture, silkiness, sheen, and helps prevent both 'poufy-ness' and aides in getting a straighter coat. With a really curly coat, you need to use more of the Silk to get the hair to straighten.
> 
> I go to Sally's beauty supply and pick up their hair coloring mixing bottles. They run about $1.25 I think. They have ounce marks on the bottle and a pointed tip on the lid that makes applying the shampoo and conditioner really easy.:thumbsup:


Oh my Gosh, aren't we lucky to have Crystal with all of the wonderful knowledge and description of the shampoos!! Thanks Crystal!!!! 

ps..I use those bottles too LOL

Karla


----------



## Pure Paws

I just wanted to add something to the discussion. I would not recomend mixing Pet Silk products with Pure Paws Products. All of the Pure Paws products can be mixed together however you like and we know what is in each of them, and that they are fromulated to work with each other. Having said that you always want to be careful when mixing products from different companies. Something as simple a combinations of dye color could have bad results.


----------



## Maltsnme

Pure Paws said:


> I just wanted to add something to the discussion. I would not recomend mixing Pet Silk products with Pure Paws Products. All of the Pure Paws products can be mixed together however you like and we know what is in each of them, and that they are fromulated to work with each other. Having said that you always want to be careful when mixing products from different companies. Something as simple a combinations of dye color could have bad results.


What a really good point. I personally, am so happy with your products, the rest are all on a shelf w/no need to be brought out )) but I hadn't thought of this aspect. Thanks!

Karla


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce has cottony hair too !!!


----------



## Morkie4

Shucks, I bought the wrong shampoo; I bought the Ultra Deep Conditioning shampoo..........good thing I have a yorkie too! LOL

Of course I only have one cottony, poofy malt.......I'll mix the creme with another moisturizing shampoo I have and hope it works.


----------



## Pure Paws

Morkie4 said:


> Shucks, I bought the wrong shampoo; I bought the Ultra Deep Conditioning shampoo..........good thing I have a yorkie too! LOL
> 
> Of course I only have one cottony, poofy malt.......I'll mix the creme with another moisturizing shampoo I have and hope it works.


The Ultra Deep is only a conditioner. The conditioning shampoos will be either the Reconstructing or the Oatmeal and Aloe. You can mix a little of the Ultra Deep Conditioner with either the Silk Cream or Ultra Moisturizing if you like. I would not recomend mixing shampoo and conditioner together though.


----------



## Chalex

Preston's coat feels like a really soft young cat's coat. I wouldn't describe it as cottony but it mats so easily so maybe it is. I think his coat is very pretty and feels great but I hate the matting (I brush him every day and right now he's cut ridiculously short-groomer went crazy on him). How do you know if the coat is "cottony" and at what age does the coat generally change?


----------



## Morkie4

Pure Paws said:


> The Ultra Deep is only a conditioner. The conditioning shampoos will be either the Reconstructing or the Oatmeal and Aloe. You can mix a little of the Ultra Deep Conditioner with either the Silk Cream or Ultra Moisturizing if you like. I would not recomend mixing shampoo and conditioner together though.


 Thanks........I guess I was too quick on the fingers and ordered only conditioners. I do have some reconstructing shampoo by another company so I will use that along with the creme conditioner. Thanks again!


----------



## moniq1231

maltsnme said:


> You mean you have the Silk Cream ordered.. right? You would mix that in with Pure Paws Ultra conditioner...but you could try the petsilk. Problem is, if you ARE making the coat too soft, the silk cream added to teh petsilk may make it worse. you have to decide if you are making the coat too soft or if the coat is cottony/dry. therein lies the issue and that is how you decide which shampoos to use.



Yes I ordered the Ultra Silk Cream conditioner, not the deep conditioner.( I read that was awful for their type of hair) 

How do I know if I'm making her hair too soft? I know that sounds like a silly question but I'm pretty sure her hair has always been the cottony puff. Even when we take her to the groomers and they use their own shampoos, she always look poofy. I had her on a store pet shampoo in the beginning with the same results which is why I bought the pet silk. I thought that would help silken her up but it hasnt.:innocent:

I think I'll have to sell her Petsilk shampoo and conditioners on ebay, I have a whole other set I've never opened... Then I can use that money to buy the pure paws oatmeal shampoos and conditioners... It seems to be the recommendation here ..


----------



## Ladysmom

Chalex said:


> Preston's coat feels like a really soft young cat's coat. I wouldn't describe it as cottony but it mats so easily so maybe it is. I think his coat is very pretty and feels great but I hate the matting (I brush him every day and right now he's cut ridiculously short-groomer went crazy on him). How do you know if the coat is "cottony" and at what age does the coat generally change?


Maltese go through their coat change the second half of their first year. A cottony coat never turns to silk, but a silky puppy coat can turn cottony.

Supposedly, the best test for a silk coat is if it feels cool to the touch when you put your hands in it.


----------



## mysugarbears

The A Team said:


> I feel you pain. Ava's hair is cottony also. I've tried everything that anyone has advised. But I believe each dogs hair is different, the same as people's hair is different. One day you'll find the secret.....ahem....then let me in on it....and I'll do the same! :thumbsup:
> 
> At the moment I'm using Pure Paws reconstructing shampoo, I've used the pure paws conditioner but I'm almost thinking that just plain old Tresemme' moisturizing conditioner (for people) is working better. I mix it with water but don't rinse it all out. It's still not right, but I'm moving in the right direction.


 
When i see a close up picture of Ava her coat reminds me of Noelle's. When i gave Noelle a bath tonight i used the PP reconstructing shampoo, equal parts Silk conditoner and PP moisturizing conditoner mixed in warm water and then microwaved for a couple of seconds. When drying is sprayed her with the PP Ultra shine and then flat ironed using the PP Ultra shine as i ironed and her hair looks silkier and shinier. I liked this combo much better on her coat than others i have tried.


----------



## moniq1231

Okay everyone, I wanted to let you know how everything worked out : I diluted my Petsilk and added the Pure Paws Ultra silk cream conditioner to my diluted Petsilk conditioner and bathed Bree and rinsed out most but not all the conditioner and I have seen a definite improvement!!! She isn't silky but her hair lays flatter and isn't so dry feeling. She didn't get as silky as I hoped but its an improvement and I'm happy!

I know the Pure Paws rep said don't mix Pet Silk and Pure Paws but personally I believe thats just because they want you to buy their stuff. All people hair products recommend you use all their products together but I've never heard of anyone's hair being damaged because they used their Dove shampoo with a Pantene conditioner. Also, I always mix my hair care brands (and conditioners) and I always get compliments on my hair lol So I used Bree's stuff together and guess what? No problems B)

I might eventually try an oil in the shampoo or an oil spray but for now just diluting the shampoo and conditioner and using the Pure Paws ultra silk cream conditioner seemed to help so I'll stick to that and go from there... Thanks everyone!


----------



## moniq1231

ps. I also flat ironed and finished it with a oil spray (for humans) and her hair looks awesome!! Much more flat and neat looking. Hopefully it wont matt!!


----------



## Fafel

We also have a full set - one is silky, one is (I think she is, as she is still 5 month old and it's hard to tell) cottonish. 
I can imagine that making a cotton hair look silky is quite a challenge. On the other hand, if the coat is too silky, I personally think, it's not that good either. Our boy, Fafel, has super silky hair BUT that makes them a lot more fragile and fine than our girl's, Kiba's, puppy half silk half cotton hair. We have a bunch of other problems with the silky coat (like dry ends and volume). 
We found that MD10 cosmetics do wonders to our dogs' coats but we still lack some in between treatment and some good protective cosmetics (from heat, pollution). 

Now I'm considering buying the Ultra Shine Conditioning Spray to use it during drying.


----------



## socalyte

I've used Biogroom, Pure Paws, Rusk Moist- for humans, IV Bernard, several of the Chris Christensen systems, and Kelco. The Rusk and Kelco Plum White Shampoo and Creme Rinse work so well-- after I bathe them, their coat is so soft and silky feeling. The Plum White really smells wonderful, and any matting just about falls out (unless it is a super tight mat). The first time I used it, I was soooo excited because the feel of their coats was so amazing. The IV Bernard was good, but a bit heavy for my girls' coats, I thought. My mother-in-law used it on her Yorkies, but I'm not all that fond of it for my girls. I did like the Chris Christensen Thick N Thicker for Cozette, who has a finer coat. I also recently got the Kool Pup dryer, which has also helped keep the coats silkier since there is minimal heat and the coat does not dry out.


----------



## Fafel

The dryer. That's another thing - we use human dryer, a really simple one that have two temperature settings and both warm. I wonder how most of you dry your Maltese - with cold or warm or hot air?

As for the silky coat, I wish there was some magical trick for that but I suppose it's different for every dog. We have to find a formula that will combine nice silky coat and hair ends protection as our ends are just... well... horrible


----------



## sassy's mommy

If you use a flat iron on the coat it will make it smoother. Just be careful and don't burn the hair or the baby.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Chris and Manny came out w/a new line of products SHOW Premium.

The THE SHINING High Gloss product will turn cottony into SHINEY == no lie. I just tried some on Tweety's VERY COTTONY coat together w/their Moisture Unleashed. She is a different dog/..... MO10 will get you a 10% discount


----------



## Fafel

MalteseObsessed said:


> The THE SHINING High Gloss product will turn cottony into SHINEY == no lie


I am SO going bankrupt 'cause of You  
Seems the series is available in Ireland


----------



## Trisha

*Pat* ~ when using a flat iron, is there a particular product you use to protect the hair? I know they make those kinds of products for humans using a flat iron. I would be afraid of damaging or making the hair drier.


----------



## Fafel

We use the PSH Smooth Keratin Mask when using flat iron. It works really well.


----------



## Trisha

Thank you Mo!


----------



## jbh06751

My Max is a cotton ball. I love his fluffiness but he does need brushing every day or it mats. I keep him in a puppy cut about 1 1/2" long and it's easy to care for. When I first got him he hated brushing. He was an owner surrender and turned into the shelter badly matted and dirty so not used to grooming but now he loves it and I get lots of kisses when we're done.


----------

